# New US Supreme Court judge has type 1



## aymes (Aug 7, 2009)

Some of you may have seen that the US has voted in it's first female Hispanic judge to the Supreme Court. I was also interested to read that she also has been type 1 since the age of 8 so she's quite an inspriation in many ways.

Was surprised when reading though that some areas of the US media have questioned her suitability for the position based on the fact that she's diabetic, very sad to see.

This is one article that alludes to the 'controversy' but there's many more out there.

http://www.time.com/time/health/article/0,8599,1900962,00.html


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi Aymes..

Truly inspirational ..... and good on her ..... I wish her all the best in her position....

Disappointed in some of the negative reporting though in questioning her capabilities for the job.. because of her being diabetic

Heidi
xx


----------



## Copepod (Aug 8, 2009)

The Time article linked to by Aymes seems pretty fair and contains the sentence "The more successful a patient is at maintaining consistently normal blood-sugar levels, the more likely she will be able to avoid damage to the heart, kidney or other organs." Which seems to sum up the situation pretty well. I wish her success and hope she does a good job - without too much pressure on her, representing several "minorities" - women (actually a majority!), Hispanic people and people with diabetes.


----------

